# Muay Thai skills



## muayThaiPerson (Jan 29, 2003)

what should be covered over a period of 6months in Muay Thai?


----------



## ace (Jan 29, 2003)

Basic Round Kick 
Switch Kick 
Round & forward Elbows
Kneeing & blocking.

Conditioning #1
Take a Shot Smile & give it Back 
10 times as Hard


----------



## ace (Jan 29, 2003)

sorry


----------

